# .223 drop



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I was shooting my new .223 over the weekend and I got it dead on at 100 yards and was seeing about a 3" drop at 200 yards. I thought that was quite a bit, or is that normal? I was shooting 55 grain bullets. What kind of drop should I expect at 300?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

That is right for factory ammo pushing around 3200 fps!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You will be about 11 inches low. If you sight in about 1.4 inches high at 100 that will give you a 200yd zero more or less. Then you will only be 6.8 inches low at 300.

Granted that load is for a 55gr fmj-bt at 3200.

When chuck Norris does division, there are no remainders.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Sounds good, I think I will do the zero at 200. I am also looking at doing my own reloading for the .223 what bullets would you recomend in the 55 grain?


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

The best bullet weight/length all depends on the twist rate.My CZ 527 has a 1:12 which peaks out around 60gr bullets.So far everything I've tried between 40-55grs has shot very well.Faster twists will stabilize heavier bullets better.Good luck!


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

I agree with bernie my howa has a 1 in 12 twist also and it seems to like 40 - 55 grain bullets especially 40 gr vmax


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

GGGGGGGGGGGeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzz I told you to get the 22-250!!!!! You could load 40 grn bullets up to about 4200 fps and yeah they shoot real flat out to 300 yards! With 50 grn bullets loaded to about 3550 fps in my 22-250 I hit about 6 or 8 inches low at 300 yards when I am about a .5 inch high at 100. I have not been to the range in a few months but that is what io can remember? For Raccoon to squirrel I would use 40 grain bullets if I where you and for coyote to small deer I would use 55 to 62 grain bullets! 1-12 or 1-9 twist rates should work for bullets in this weight range.


----------

